# Heath Ledger found dead in NYC



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

Crap i just saw it on TV and now its on YAHOO

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080122/ap_en_mo/obit_ledger

who is going to play joker now ?


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 22, 2008)

I was just going to post this! AM CRY

He made an awesome joker... the film is in post-production so the filming is done, I wonder if they will still show it

RIP


----------



## Jax (Jan 22, 2008)

OSHIT! Poor guy, I didn't see that coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My condolences to his family...


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 22, 2008)

Why man, WHY? he was just 28


----------



## blue99 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that totally sucks.  :'(


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

I just heard about this on the tv and couldnt believe it ! and yeah the batman movie is done whhhhhhew


----------



## Jax (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> I just heard about this on the tv and couldnt believe it ! and yeah the batman movie is done whhhhhhew



Yeah, but he was doing The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus. The movie will either be scrapped or shot from the beginning.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> I just heard about this on the tv and couldnt believe it ! and yeah the batman movie is done whhhhhhew



It seems to me that you just care about TDK  :'(


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard about this on the tv and couldnt believe it ! and yeah the batman movie is done whhhhhhew
> ...




well duh lol

and now i will be the first to make fun of his death with a inapropiate joke ... * clears his throat 


Why so dead? .... get it lol from TDK 

Why so serious?

* takes a bow

look he overdosed on drugs i have no sympathy for him if he died of natural causes or someone murdered him thats different


----------



## Sailor (Jan 22, 2008)

The hell? I thought this was some kind of sick joke :'[
Nooooooooo! WHY!!!! How will he get his praise when he performs an awesome Joker? :'[
Wait..is Batman still going to be showed?


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> ...



To soon


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 22, 2008)

TDK WILL LIVE ON!!!!!


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well this sucks. Another lost to drugs.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

TDK is finished filming and the movie will be shown


----------



## funem (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Sailor @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> The hell? I thought this was some kind of sick joke :'[
> Nooooooooo! WHY!!!! How will he get his praise when he performs an awesome Joker? :'[
> Wait..is Batman still going to be showed?


In this world rightly or wrongly, money counts above nearly everything else, you can bet the film company will pull every string needed to get the film shown while still being shown as sympathetic......

RIP


----------



## Sailor (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> Well this sucks. Another lost to drugs.



Yea..why would a guy like him take drugs? If I had his life, I sure as heck wouldn't.


----------



## tjas (Jan 22, 2008)

So where are the murder speculations? where are the conspiracy theories?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

there is none the dumbass overdosed on drugs lol


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> who is going to play joker now ?



It will be released, and most likely a tribute too him.

Damn, that sucks man, He was a good actor too.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 22, 2008)

I have no sympathy for people who overdose on drugs, especially with a life like his. I'm not saying he deserved it, or anything like that but I find it hard to feel sorry for someone who basically committed suicide.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

oh anon...


----------



## Sailor (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> there is none the dumbass overdosed on drugs lol








I knew I should have gotten him that T-Shirt for Christmas..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

rofl


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 22, 2008)

If this turns into a "Oh he did this because of drugs talk bad about him" situation then I'm going to close this in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> If this turns into a "Oh he did this because of drugs talk bad about him" situation then I'm going to close this in a heartbeat.


If you're saying this in regard to my previous comment then you misunderstood me. I wasn't saying bad things about him, mocking or abusing him. I was stating that I find it hard to have sympathy with people who kill themselves, even if it was an accident.


----------



## Akoji (Jan 22, 2008)

Well it's a sad event, we lost an incredible Joker, and maybe an awesome actor that was going in his prime.

My idea is that his role of the Joker kind of killed him. He was too much in the role, and was sleeping 2h a night. Maybe he needed drugs to follow the pace, and when he finished shooting he was hooked and the results are this.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If this turns into a "Oh he did this because of drugs talk bad about him" situation then I'm going to close this in a heartbeat.
> ...


No, referring to a certain monkey made of bone.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

here is my chance to be the joker in the batman movie ! 






weeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## Jax (Jan 22, 2008)

Is this the first serious BM post?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

i think one time i tried to have a serious discussion on why cake is better then pie


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> ...




your right I apologize


----------



## tjas (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder, what went through his head when he took the overdose :S


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

it might have been accidental


----------



## cubin' (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor bloke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who knows if it was intensional or if he just took too many sleeping pills after drinking. We'll find out when the blood tests come back if he took a massive dose or just got unlucky.


----------



## JimmyJangles (Jan 22, 2008)

It's very unfortunate and sad that he's dead, but that shouldn't change things regarding the movie.  There's no reason Dark Knight shouldn't be released, and I hope they don't modify it in any way either only because a couple of people would be offended by his appearance or whatever.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(JimmyJangles @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> It's very unfortunate and sad that he's dead, but that shouldn't change things regarding the movie.  There's no reason Dark Knight shouldn't be released, and I hope they don't modify it in any way either only because a couple of people would be offended by his appearance or whatever.



I don't think it would offend people more than it would show how damn good at being the Joker he is [going] to be.
It'd be like some sort of praise..hopefully


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 23, 2008)

Sucks that he chose this path...RIP.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 23, 2008)

from what im hearing there saying now it might have been a accidental overdose of sleeping pills 

in the past he has had substance abuse problems but he has been clean for over a year


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 23, 2008)

The Brokeback Mountain Curse claims its first victim! We were warned this would happen!!!


----------



## SugaDaddy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh mannn...... that means no brokeback mountain 2....... dangitt


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 23, 2008)

You guys do know that he broke up with his wife last year.

Just saying that his world wasn't exactly perfect as others have stated what with him being rich & famous.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 23, 2008)

So far here's what I've gathered

-Pneumonia
-Stress
-"Ledger was taking sleeping pills after completing I'm Not There, in which he played one of the many incarnations of singer Bob Dylan."
-"He told The New York Times in a November interview that he "stressed out a little too much'' during the Dylan film, and had trouble sleeping while portraying the Joker, whom he called a "psychopathic, mass-murdering, schizophrenic clown with zero empathy"."

I just think he over-worked/over-stressed himself, got sick, and was on meds.  

My fiancee is really sad about this too.


----------



## nloding (Jan 23, 2008)

We lost a great actor who never really had a chance to truly shine.

They will not do any editing or postponing of Dark Knight -- it's almost completed anyhow.  Name another movie that an actor dying has shut down the release?  BS.  You don't spend $100 million on a film only to not release it because someone died regardless of who that person was.

Sympathy will be given, but money rules this world.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 23, 2008)

That's is tragic; so young, so much acting skill, and one of my favorite actors of the current generation. I'm going to be honest, I'm in shock right now. So I probably won't feel the emotions I've supposed to feel for some time.



QUOTE(nloding @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> Sympathy will be given, but money rules this world.


I don't mean any disrespect, but if anything this will increase sales of that film.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 23, 2008)

Buy stock in The Dark Knight. TRUST ME.


----------



## Akoji (Jan 23, 2008)

But I think that they HAVE to release the film, he worked so hard for the Joker, that I think in some point, that what's killed him


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 23, 2008)

i just heard on the news the film is already done and they WILL RELEASE it this spring


----------



## Flooded (Jan 23, 2008)

I just saw this tribute to him:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssh71hePR8Q

Its sad to see him go.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 23, 2008)

That's terrible.  :'(   He was a fine actor who was just starting to come into his own.  The loss of a life this young in this manner is a tragedy in my book, famous or not.

I'm a little disappointed to see the discussion of how this will or will not affect TDK.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I would hope this community would have more reverence for a life lost.


----------



## Akoji (Jan 23, 2008)

Well... in a way I think that TDK would have been his masterpiece and you can fell that he putted all his soul in that role... So it's bound to happen to talk of that movie. But yeah, like I said before, it's kind of sad too lose an actor who were entering his prime.

I think that Flooded should see his post delete by respect.


----------



## Beelzebozo (Jan 23, 2008)

RIP. My condolences to his family.


----------



## hanman (Jan 23, 2008)

he probably didn't do it on purpose.  they found him naked; pretty rare for a suicide.

as far as people making a fuss over it...i just don't get it.  why should i care more about this guy being dead than any random person from my neighborhood?  don't get me wrong; i'm not without sympathy for him and his family.  believe me, i know what it's like to lose someone really important.  i guess famous movie stars just don't mean any more to me than the guys who pick up my garbage.  probably less.

anyway, my sincerest condolences to his family.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2008)

Its a damn shame really, he was very talented and it sounded like he was gonna be a good director too.

Its always bad to hear about anyone (who isn't evil) dying.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 23, 2008)

Sad news.. the guy was a great actor..


----------



## dakeyras (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> as far as people making a fuss over it...i just don't get it. why should i care more about this guy being dead than any random person from my neighborhood?



Because he made me cry during Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## berlinka (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, it's sad off course, but hey, people die. I can't be that bothered about it.


----------



## beautifulbeast (Jan 23, 2008)

I too was in shock this morning when I heard it in the news because he was my favorite actor. I don't know if this is right but, somehow, it makes me want to see *The Dark Knight* even more because I am sure that it will be a great performance. And even if it isn't, we will always have *Brokeback Mountain* (got so mad when he didn't get the Oscar), *Monster's Ball*, *Ten Things I Hate About You* (one of my favorite teen movies), etc...


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 23, 2008)

Is it strange to have never heard of this actor?


----------



## ackers (Jan 23, 2008)

My mate told me about his death earlier today. Sad news. I liked his performance in A Knights Tale (I think it was called that).

Shame really.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know why everyone is thinking they won't show TDK...jesus Brandon Lee died in the MIDDLE of shooting the crow and they CGed him into the rest of the movie...why would things change now? 

And if it was accidental...tragic for him...message it deliveries is your time on this planet may be short...go out and enjoy life while you can cause you really never know when the next day may be your last!


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 23, 2008)

It's really sad, he was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and I'm not gonna lie, he was pretty fit). The radio news did a quick run-through the work he's done, just mentioning the band scene from "10 Things I Hate About You" put a daft smile on my face this afternoon. It's really rare for me to be that bothered by celebrities too, I guess he's one of the few that's make that list. It's worse when it happens to nice people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A real shame.


----------

